# Vasco scrive ai fan su Facebook:"Torno a fare concerti nel 2013"



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Vasco scrive ai fan su Facebook:"Torno a fare concerti nel 2013"*

E' riapparso *Vasco Rossi*, dopo un lungo silenzio. Il cantante ha risposto su *facebook* alla *domanda di un fan*:"Mi sono rimettendo dall'infortunio, saro in forma per il prossimo anno e sicuramente ci sarà *qualche concerto*". Il post in poche ore ha superato i 2000 mi piace


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Dicembre 2012)

È testuale il messaggio, vero ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ma non stava morendo?


----------



## Prinz (19 Dicembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma non stava morendo?



va a finire che dobbiamo tenercelo oltre le aspettative, come Bossi


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

ok interessante


----------



## yelle (24 Dicembre 2012)

e chi se ne catafotte.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Dicembre 2012)

il cadavere di vasco vale 10mila volte i cantanti che gironzolano adesso nel panorama musicale italiano


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il cadavere di vasco vale 10mila volte i cantanti che gironzolano adesso nel panorama musicale italiano



E questo la dice tutta sulla pochezza della musica italiana.


----------



## Hammer (24 Dicembre 2012)

Tra l'altro la pagina di facebook del pagliaccio è stata riempita di insulti ieri sera, hanno dovuto chiuderla temporaneamente 



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il cadavere di vasco vale 10mila volte i cantanti che gironzolano adesso nel panorama musicale italiano



Naaaah, sono totalmente in disaccordo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Dicembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la pagina di facebook del pagliaccio è stata riempita di insulti ieri sera, hanno dovuto chiuderla temporaneamente
> 
> 
> 
> Naaaah, sono totalmente in disaccordo.



mah..sinceramente non vedo cantanti in italia che valgano un 100esimo di vasco rossi, per quanto mal ridotto possa essere


----------



## Frikez (24 Dicembre 2012)

Ma sparati


----------



## yelle (25 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mah..sinceramente non vedo cantanti in italia che valgano un 100esimo di vasco rossi, per quanto mal ridotto possa essere


non guardi nei posti giusti.


----------



## Hammer (25 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mah..sinceramente non vedo cantanti in italia che valgano un 100esimo di vasco rossi, per quanto mal ridotto possa essere



Vasco Rossi nel 2012 = parole in libertà e musiche scontatissime. Ho visto gruppi di liceali fare molto meglio
Il meglio italiano imho lo trovi tra i gruppi non consacrati a livello nazionale. Afterhours, Zen Circus, BSBE, Il Teatro degli Orrori, Caparezza, Uochi Toki e così via


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Dicembre 2012)

sto rifiuto chimico ancora vive?


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Dicembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vasco Rossi nel 2012 = parole in libertà e musiche scontatissime. Ho visto gruppi di liceali fare molto meglio
> Il meglio italiano imho lo trovi tra i gruppi non consacrati a livello nazionale. Afterhours, Zen Circus, BSBE, Il Teatro degli Orrori, Caparezza, Uochi Toki e così via



oramai gente come ligabue e vasco venderebbe anche se facesse un disco di sole scoregge!!


----------

